# Réinitialiser clavier sans fil sans le mac relié



## cortex8576 (1 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un clavier sans fil qui est connecté, en bluetooth, à un ancien iMac que je n'ai plus. 

Je me demande donc comment le "réinitialiser" alors que je ne peux plus, par définition, accéder au menu bluetooth de l'ordi auquel il est connecté... Donc je ne peux plus me servir de ce clavier, dommage ! 

Merci de vos conseils,


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2014)

Pour les claviers Bluetooth Apple, cette page indique que pour le jumeler avec un Mac il faut:

Commencer par supprimer le jumelage du clavier *si le Mac dont vous  supprimez le jumelage se trouve à 10 mètres de l'ordinateur jumelé avec  le clavier *

J'en déduis que si l'ancien Mac est à plus de 10 m, le clavier ne le détecte pas et accepte de se jumeler avec un autre Mac.


----------



## cortex8576 (1 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Rémy

Merci pour cette réponse. 

Alors, ce doit être mon nouvel iMac qui a un souci avec le jumelage Bluetooth... Il ne parvient pas à se jumeler.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2014)

Regarde cette page du support APple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1569?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## radar (28 Mai 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour les claviers Bluetooth Apple, cette page indique que pour le jumeler avec un Mac il faut:
> 
> Commencer par supprimer le jumelage du clavier *si le Mac dont vous  supprimez le jumelage se trouve à 10 mètres de l'ordinateur jumelé avec  le clavier *
> 
> J'en déduis que si l'ancien Mac est à plus de 10 m, le clavier ne le détecte pas et accepte de se jumeler avec un autre Mac.


Merci. Grâce à toi, j'ai compris pourquoi mon clavier quasi neuf avec des piles neuves n'était pas rajouté à mon iMac : il était jumelé avec mon Mini qui est en head-less (sans écran, clavier ni souris).


----------

